# Escher Gang (fully converted)



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

*UPDATE: For lots of pictures, skip to the latest post (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1031127#post1031127)*



So I have decided to get into Necromunda, and I'm converting my entire gang from scratch. I'm doing a project log to help keep me motivated in the first project I've seriously undertaken in quite a while.
Inspired by other examples I have seen (like this), I'm making them out of plastic Daemonettes and green stuff.

I have just started out cutting down the Daemonettes and collecting bitz. I'm going to need to do some trading or shopping to get enough laspistols and other parts because I don't play IG. The Autopistols and shotguns I'll scratch-build or convert from bolt pistols and bolters, the heavy stubber I'll probably scratch build.

All I have to start this plog is a shitty cell-phone pic of the bitz I've collected and the bodies I have cut down (and the one I still need to). I'll try and borrow a better camera to take future pictures with.

C&C welcome at every step of the way. Though doing it this soon may be a little pointless...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well that is a nice inspiration thread and its great to see that someone is building Necromunda. I thought of using the DE models to make Escher myself but the deamonettes would also be a good base. Hope you green stuffing is better than mine!


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

DE would probably work pretty well too, but because of their armor may require more greenstuffing, rather than less.
I'm not great with the green, but I'm getting better. I think I can make this work, I have some ideas. I suppose with this log, everyone will be able to see how good or bad my skills are...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Good idea. Looking forward to seeing your conversions


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

No pics yet (you can't see much from my crappy cell phone camera anyway) but I did spend 2 hours before work this morning. Finished cutting off all the tails/spikes/claws, cut the loincloths off of about half of them, started converting weapons and got started greenstuffing.

I have matching pairs of breasts on 4 of my girls now, a really entertainingly slutty halter top on the Chaos Marauder (a refugee from House Goliath, who will eventually be getting an ugly curly wig and pleated skirt as well), and I've started filling gaps and gouges from the cutting.

I have converted a couple of spare Bolt Pistols into Autopistols, and have attached smaller hands to a number of weapons formerly belonging to Space Marines.

That's it so far, as I was out of town for a few days, but I hope to get in an hour or two every day now.
I'm waiting on a few eBay lots of other weapons and hands and in the mean time I'm going to be greenstuffing up a storm.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright, I've made some progress.
Sorry for another crappy cell phone pic, but it's what I've got right now.
As you can see, I'm still short some weapons, and there is considerable work left to be done with greenstuff, but progress is being made. I have worked out which heads to use with which bodies (mostly Daemonettes, with a couple metal Amazons, and an old DE Jetbiker), and started putting parts together a little.

Next up is basing them and molding boots to cover their old Daemonette feet.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

No new progress on the gang as I wait for parts, but I built a bit of terrain for when they are completed.

It's nothing special, but it made me realize I need to swing by a dollar store and get some new craft knives. The ones I have tore, rather than cut, through the foam core.

I will be adding details to this before I paint it. Maybe a broken, low wall around the edges of the levels, and some sort of ramps or ladders to move between them. Ideas?

The second picture includes on old half-finished Inquisitorial warband that I started and never finished


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been working on my gang at work the last few days, and have made some good progress. My Gang Leader, 'Iron Roz', is almost done, my heavy Brittany's pleated skirt has turned out really well, my other heavy, Jinx, and my shotgun-toting ganger, Squirrel, are also almost complete.
Now it's just a matter of getting some better pictures than my cell phone camera is capable of getting...


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, I got access to a good camera finally.
This will be a bit pic-heavy so bear with me.

The whole gang is coming together nicely. Doing the boots has really been the hardest part, and waiting for my eBay orders to arrive has been the next hardest. I will have all of the bits I need as soon as the last two orders arrive.









Gang Leader: 'Iron Roz' - Armed with a Chainsword and Plasma Pistol
Boots, bolero jacket and nose are greenstuff, hair is the tail from an old plastic horse with the detail improved with an Xacto knife. Chainsword and pistol are from the CSM and Khorne Berzerker sprues respectively.









Gangers: Grim (left) and Squirrel (right) - Armed with shotguns and a chain and sword respectively
WIP. Chain is made from a Chaos Marauder flail. Heads are from a Daemonette, and from a Mordheim Amazon. Sword is from the Empire Handgunners sprue. Don't have the shotguns yet. Grim's shoes are platform-sole boots, adding a full 2mm to her height. They were a pain in the ass for some reason, and they're not finished, but the remaining parts should be easier. I like how Squirrel's weird half-pants came out, too. Seems very punky.









Gangers: Glitter (left), Luna (center) and Foxy (Right) - Armed with laspistols and swords
WIP. Sword is from the Empire Handgunners sprue. Laspistols are coming from eBay. Luna's boots are half-finished, I haven't even started the others' boots yet.









Heavies: Brittany (left) and Jinx (right) - Armed with Heavy Stubber and Plasma Gun respectively
Brittany is WIP. I am really happy with how the pleated skirt effect came out, and the Heavy Stubber is coming in an eBay order. I'll be using Marauder arms to hold it, but I can't attach them until I see how it is shaped. It's a vehicle weapon, so it will probably be pretty big. The hair came out okay, but it's supposed to be an ugly wig, so it should work fine.
Jinx is done. The plasma gun is pewter, I think it is an old Space Marine weapon. Her head and left arm are from an original DE Jetbiker, with a Marauder knife-hand.









Juves: Tantrum (left) and Jet (right) - Armed with autopistols and a chain and club respectively
Tantrum is done. Her chain is made from two Marauder flails, and her autopistol is a converted 3rd Edition Bolt Pistol with a Marauder's hand. Her boots are greenstuff and I'm reasonably happy with them. They were the first ones I did.
Jet is WIP. I have the autopistol, made the same way, and club, made from a Chaos Marauder pick with the blade removed, and her hands all ready to attach, but I need to do her shoes first or the weapons will get in the way.









So there you have it!
That's the state of the Strike Wenches gang as of 6/26/2011.

What do you think? I appreciate feedback.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

The look great. You might want to run the pics through an editor of some kind and give them a bit of contrast/brightness tweek. I use Picasa for that, it's free and has auto-brightness and contrast.

Great job on the boots. They look like they're ready to kick some heads.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got another shipment from eBay last night, so now Brittany has "her" heavy stubber.
It's off of a Shadowsword, so it's rather large and impressive. I ended up using a Marauder arm, and a CSM arm with no shoulder pad. I ran some thin chain so it appears to be an armored arm like Gladiators used to wear. Looks pretty good. Pics to come eventually.

I will be gone all weekend, so the next time I will be able to update this will be next week, hopefully I'll make some progress in between.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far, nice conversion.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Got my shipment finally. I now have two laspistols and a bunch of lasguns. 

One will be cut down into the third laspistol, and two more will be converted to Shotguns. I'll save the rest, as I may have gang members carrying lasguns at some point, and I'm saving the rest of the weapons in the order including IG chainswords, a grenade launcher, a flamer and more.

Hopefully I'll have all the modeling done by the end of this week.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I may just do that when I get the chance.

Small update:
I have converted two shotguns from a lasgun and a bolt pistol, converted a laspistol from a full lasgun, and attached all of the weapons and hands. I just need to do boots for two models, and they will be ready to start painting

I will take more pics of the finished products before painting.

I'm not looking forward to painting...I'm slow and not that good at it, I hope I can do my sculpts justice. We'll have to see...


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I hit the hobby shop yesterday for some scale diamond-plate sheet styrene and assorted other bits of plastic, and I have gotten all of my gang based and ready to prime and paint once and for all. They all got industrial-looking bases with diamond-plate, pipes, tubes, rails, girders, wires and the like.
I'll be taking pictures of them tonight and posting them so watch for that later today.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

These are looking great. I love the custom look of them. keep up the good work.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright, finally got them uploaded, only a week after I said I would.
Here is the State of the Gang. Everyone is finished and ready to start painting. What do you all think?









*The Strike Wenches Gang*









'Iron' Roz, Leader of the Strike Wenches
















Grim and 'Brittany', the Heavies with a plasmagun and a heavy stubber























Luna, Foxy and Glitter, the core of the Gang with swords and laspistols
















Grim and Squirrel, supporting the rest of the Gang with their shotguns
















Jet and Tantrum, inexperienced Juves armed with autopistols and close combat weapons

There you have it! The next time you see these girls, they'll have a bit of paint on them! If anyone wants more/better pictures of the WIP terrain in the background, that can be arranged as well.

I love to hear what people think, C&C and suggestions are welcome as always.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I am impressed mate. I love your conversions, and will watch this thread with interest. :goodpost:


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

So I've been going terrain-mad recently, mostly to put off painting which I don't enjoy so much.
Expect pictures of a bunch of finished-but-not-painted terrain pieces in this thread sometime in the next week or so, to kill time until I actually put brush to model.


----------

